# Should You Cover Your Wood Pile?



## Simonkenton (Oct 11, 2014)

I see a lot of guys leaving their wood pile exposed to the elements.
I don't know about that. Every time it rains, your wood gets soaked!

I have four separate wood piles. My little Waterford stove will only take 15 inch wood. So, I go to Lowes and buy the roofing tin, it is actually zinc-plated steel. It is 26 inches wide. You can get it in 6 foot, 8 foot, 10 foot lengths, whatever you want. For my 15 foot long pile, I get a 10 foot and an 8 foot, let them overlap. Put  some concrete blocks and bricks on top to keep the roofing steel from blowing off.
I get a 5 inch overhang on both sides. Most of the rainfall does not hit my firewood.
It seems to me that a covered wood pile will dry much faster than one that gets rained on.
Also, I put 2 pressure treated 4x4s on the ground at the bottom of the wood pile, and I stack the wood on top of the 4x4s.. Obviously you don't want your firewood setting on the wet ground.

Also I have seen some guys use the blue WalMart tarps. Those are no good. To start with, they bunch up, so that rain will make puddles in the bunches, then, as holes develop, that water will slowly seep down onto the wood, and marinate the wood in water.
Even worse, after a year, the blue tarp will disintegrate due to damage from UV light.


----------



## prezes13 (Oct 11, 2014)

You want to cover the top of your stacked wood with just a little overhang.  Wood has to breath sort of speak.


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Oct 11, 2014)

You are right about those crappy cheap tarps, but if was going to bother to go all the way to the hardware store to buy some shinny new metal roofing I'd also pick up a bit of lumber and build myself a proper woodshed and be done with it.


----------



## BuckStove91 (Oct 11, 2014)

I agree it needs kept dry.  I'm new to wood burning but so far I'm using tarps which seem to be doing OK for now.  I can't say too much though, my dad has nothing over the 3 ricks he burns off of.  When it's raining and I'm at his house when he fires his wood burner, I can hear the wood sizzling.  He does have to clean his chimney a couple times a season though!


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 11, 2014)

If you use tarps put sheets of cardboard under them to keep the wood from sanding holes in them when the wind moves them.


----------



## Sprinter (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm in the "cover the wood" camp, but I think it depends on the climate.  The way I look at it, if the outside of a split is wet, the inside can't have a chance to dry.  If you have frequent rain like we do, you're best off covering it but only on top if the wood needs to continue seasoning.   Probably plywood or metal roofing is best.  Tarps are problematic.  Having said that, I do have one stack that is completely tarp covered, but that wood is already completely seasoned  and dry, so in that case, it doesn't need the air and won't be exposed to rain.  I made a nice "hoop house" canopy cover with high sides for most of my wood (about 6 cords) which is really ideal.


----------



## Charles1981 (Oct 11, 2014)

I top cover only with cheap tarps around November when the snow starts to threaten. Then my stacks stay covered until March/April. Then I remove all the tarps for spring, summer, fall again.

But I do want to get a more permanent roof area added to my wood storage area. It is a 28ftx10ft concrete foundation that used to be a fancy chicken coop. I just haven't been able to fabricate a roof for it yet. It can hold about 10-12 cords of wood.


----------



## solarguy2003 (Oct 12, 2014)

I really really covered mine--in a hoop greenhouse.  The best I could do with tarps, on frames (to keep it off the firewood) was 14-15% moisture content.

After I put the 1 year old wood in the greenhouse, with the ground sealed with plastic, and a fan on a thermostat, the wood dropped to 3% or less in just a few weeks.

And the newest green stuff dropped from high 40's to middle 20's in that same 3-4 week period.  Here's the thread if you want all the juicy details. 

All the pictures and cost breakdown are on the second page.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...to-store-and-dry-wood-working-awesome.129149/


Never going back to tarps.  And my pallets will never rot again.


----------



## Poindexter (Oct 12, 2014)

I agree with Sprinter a few posts up, your local climate plays a big role.  Getting the splits off the ground seems to be universal, whether or not to cover is disputable.

Locally I "could" leave mine uncovered during the dry months of May, June and July.  It starts raining here in August, then the rain turns to snow some time in September...  I just cover mine as soon as it is stacked so I don't have to race home from work and struggle with it under time pressure in late July if the rain comes early.

I figure each of our great great grandparents worked out the easiest way to get dry enough wood locally years ago.


----------



## Fred Wright (Oct 12, 2014)

We top cover with 6 mil black plastic. Usually leave the newest stack exposed then cover it the following year.

A cover can be a blessing if you get snow and ice. Nobody wants to be out in the weather with a hammer or ax busting frozen splits apart. Bring it inside and it melts and drips.

Occasional rain won't harm seasoned firewood. It's just the outside that gets soaked. But wood that's been rained on can be a real bear to get burning unless there's a red hot coal bed to lay it on.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Oct 12, 2014)

I've been using the cheapie (sometimes free with coupon) blue Harbor Freight tarps for about 7 years. They are 'OK' and way better than not covering at all. I top cover only, with just a slight overhang.

BrotherBart is so right about putting something smooth under them. I have seen the wind reduce them to wads of flat, blue threads in a few years. Sunlight tears them up as well. Come to think of it, I need to run out front and take back the big cardboard box I had put into recycle by the curb...

Just lately I asked at a local lumber yard and the guy was friendly and helpful- came up with some free, used lumber tarps for me. They look to be a better grade than the blue tarps. I'm going to ask him for some more this fall. Looks like he does throw some away from time to time. Better they should come over to my house and cover my stacks.

One of these days I need to build a wood shed...


----------



## solarguy2003 (Oct 13, 2014)

Don't forget, most billboards use a big graphic printed on a -really good-   "tarp".

And when the ad comes down, they generally don't reuse the tarp.  Might be free for the hauling or very low cost if you ask the right place.


----------



## leaf4952 (Oct 18, 2014)

I have found the best thing yet : coreplast signs from my local gas station. You know those advertising signs they locktie to the lamp posts. They're made of very tough corregated plastic, are 3'8" x 6', waterproof, and free now that the boss knows to save for me rather than throw them away at the end of a sales pitch. I face the sign side down and keep the white side visable so it looks nice. Usually I cover with a tarp as well. Tarps alone are prone to top puddles and sometimes seepage depending their age. I've made so many things with this material over the years - I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner ! They also make good - fast toboggans !


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Oct 18, 2014)

Simonkenton said:


> I see a lot of guys leaving their wood pile exposed to the elements.
> I don't know about that. Every time it rains, your wood gets soaked!
> 
> I have four separate wood piles. My little Waterford stove will only take 15 inch wood. So, I go to Lowes and buy the roofing tin, it is actually zinc-plated steel. It is 26 inches wide. You can get it in 6 foot, 8 foot, 10 foot lengths, whatever you want. For my 15 foot long pile, I get a 10 foot and an 8 foot, let them overlap. Put  some concrete blocks and bricks on top to keep the roofing steel from blowing off.
> ...



Keep it off the ground, let the air blow through it tarping  is a pain and a waste of time. Wood gives off moisture and very rarely takes on moisture from rain unless you live in a jungle.
Cheers Kevin


----------



## red oak (Oct 19, 2014)

I went uncovered for many years and never had a problem.  But I definitely think it's better now to top-cover.  Old metal roofing is the best I've found, tarps are a real pain.  As I come into more free roofing from old buildings and odd jobs I'll get all of my wood stacks covered.


----------



## ilindsay (Nov 3, 2018)

Simonkenton said:


> I see a lot of guys leaving their wood pile exposed to the elements.
> I don't know about that. Every time it rains, your wood gets soaked!
> 
> I have four separate wood piles. My little Waterford stove will only take 15 inch wood. So, I go to Lowes and buy the roofing tin, it is actually zinc-plated steel. It is 26 inches wide. You can get it in 6 foot, 8 foot, 10 foot lengths, whatever you want. For my 15 foot long pile, I get a 10 foot and an 8 foot, let them overlap. Put  some concrete blocks and bricks on top to keep the roofing steel from blowing off.
> ...


----------



## ilindsay (Nov 3, 2018)

I have used those blue tarps -  good for 1 yr.  I also worked at a place that sold boats place and they throw out that white shrink wrap for them.  I would roll them up and use those - some would be 16' - 20' etc.  they were great - especially because they were free.  we have also used the vapor barrier u use in home construction- "super six"..  u pay about $30 for a roll that is 8.5' x 58.8' and it lasts for several years.  I would slide pieces of board across the tops of one pile to the next to cut down on the rain water pooling


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 3, 2018)

solarguy2003 said:


> I really really covered mine--in a hoop greenhouse.  The best I could do with tarps, on frames (to keep it off the firewood) was 14-15% moisture content.
> 
> After I put the 1 year old wood in the greenhouse, with the ground sealed with plastic, and a fan on a thermostat, the wood dropped to 3% or less in just a few weeks.
> 
> ...


3% or less?  Doesn't wood spontaneously combust at that level?


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 3, 2018)

Kevin Dolan said:


> Keep it off the ground, let the air blow through it tarping  is a pain and a waste of time. Wood gives off moisture and very rarely takes on moisture from rain unless you live in a jungle.
> Cheers Kevin


You must live in a different world than me.  My wood soaks up all kinds of moisture from rain, dew, fog, etc.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 3, 2018)

The first year, if green I don't cover stacks. Second and third year I cover with heavy black plastic draped over the sides and front and back. A good tip is to staple plastic down on the ends. It keeps it from flapping around.


----------



## Simonkenton (Nov 3, 2018)

I wrote that 4 years ago.  Since then I have upgraded.  I have built the non-ventilated woodshed.  It is 12 x 8 feet and it holds lots and lots of wood.
With this woodshed I get hickory dry to  under 17 percent in 8 months.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Nov 4, 2018)

When I stack on pallets I do two rows next to each other then a single top row in between the two rows about a foot high, I leave the stack uncovered in the spring, summer, first half of fall, but then top cover with a heavy tarp, the center row on top of the double rows allows the tarp to shed water and melting snow.


----------



## fire_man (Nov 4, 2018)

ED 3000 said:


> You must live in a different world than me.  My wood soaks up all kinds of moisture from rain, dew, fog, etc.




Ditto for me.If I didn't top cover I'd be burning oil for heat.


----------



## fire_man (Nov 4, 2018)

Sprinter said:


> I'm in the "cover the wood" camp, but I think it depends on the climate.  The way I look at it, if the outside of a split is wet, the inside can't have a chance to dry.  If you have frequent rain like we do, you're best off covering it but only on top if the wood needs to continue seasoning.   Probably plywood or metal roofing is best.  Tarps are problematic.  Having said that, I do have one stack that is completely tarp covered, but that wood is already completely seasoned  and dry, so in that case, it doesn't need the air and won't be exposed to rain.  I made a nice "hoop house" canopy cover with high sides for most of my wood (about 6 cords) which is really ideal.



I found the best combo is plywood covered with good quality tarps. The tarps last for years since they are touching smooth plywood and if they leak the plywood is double protection. Its almost like having a woodshed but cheaper.


----------



## Woodsplitter67 (Nov 4, 2018)

Im keeping all my wood in a shed. Its well vented with the front facing south and in full sun. My wood seasons pretty quick. I also have used racks. Top covering is the way to go. The wood is just so much cleaner, No fungi, mold, ect. Wood absorbs water, wood rots when exposed to the elements. No matter how im seasoning my wood i try to keep it as dry as possible. 
Dry wood is a happy wood and happy wood burns great..


----------



## Hasufel (Nov 4, 2018)

I did a drying test a couple of years ago, in case anyone wants to see real data. But the bottom line is what others here have already noted--wood will dry faster if covered. Uncovered wood will still dry, just not as well over time.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000 (Nov 4, 2018)

Hasufel said:


> I did a drying test a couple of years ago, in case anyone wants to see real data. But the bottom line is what others here have already noted--wood will dry faster if covered. Uncovered wood will still dry, just not as well over time.


I like your work, Hasufel.  Ends the speculation.


----------



## fire_man (Nov 5, 2018)

We've had about 20 inches of rain just since August. I am pretty sure if my stacks were not covered the oil furnace would be $$ heating us $$ this Winter.


----------



## TJ1 (Nov 6, 2018)

I stack wood between trees on a bottom rack built from 2x4's just to keep it off the ground. The stack that will be used this season will be covered with tin roofing sheets starting around April.

This season will be my first using white oak that I know for certain has been cut and split at least 2 years and covered all summer. Anxious to find out how it burns compared to other wood used in the past.


----------



## BIGChrisNH (Nov 6, 2018)

plywood and tarps. If I didn't top cover my stacks they would get filled up with rotting leaves and pine needles and stay wet and rot. Depends on climate and stack location, but I've only stacked and not covered once with a small pile. I ended up with a pile of black fungus wood that I had to throw away.


----------



## Dug8498 (Nov 6, 2018)

Ditto to what most people are saying here. I have one small pile of uglies that is uncovered. It's in the same location with the same sun and wind as my other covered stacks and it is significantly heavier and wetter than the covered wood that was cut from the same tree and has been seasoning the same amount of time. That may be due to a particularly wet spring, summer, and fall here, but that' what I'm seeing


----------



## billb3 (Nov 8, 2018)

I top cover.
Some wood is horribly porous and hygroscopic.
I live on the East Coast where we get tropical weather  and northeasters constantly.


----------



## Dug8498 (Nov 8, 2018)

billb3 said:


> I top cover.
> Some wood is horribly porous and hygroscopic.
> I live on the East Coast where we get tropical weather  and northeasters constantly.



Wow, that's amazing how much water the red oak is soaking up. Thanks for posting the video, very cool. Wondering now if it's a problem that some of the ends of my red oak splits get wet during rainstorms even though the stacks are top covered...


----------

